# Gothic 2 DNdR: Fragen von Quarhodron.



## Tronox1200 (28. Januar 2005)

Hi Leudz,

würde einer von euch mir bitte die Antworten auf die Fragen von Quarhodron geben.


Danke im voraus


DUTTY YEAH


----------



## major-dutch (28. Januar 2005)

Tronox1200 am 28.01.2005 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leudz,
> würde einer von euch mir bitte die Antworten auf die Fragen von Quarhodron geben.



 1. Totenwächter
2. Kriegerkaste
3. Priester
4. Kriegerkaste
5. Gelehrte
6. Heiler
7. Kann man gar nicht wissen


Spoiler



http://www.worldofgothic.de/gothic2/index.php?go=solution2



-md


----------

